
Agents of Betrayal: A Reconsideration of Graham Greene’s Our Man in Havana - samclemens
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/spies/agents-betrayal
======
mchahn
I'm having trouble figuring out why this is on HN. Is there some interest here
in the ethics of betraying our country? I love Greene and his novels, but why
here?

~~~
dang
Why not?

~~~
teh_klev
Exactly. I hadn't read any Graham Greene previously. I went and bought "Our
Man in Havana" and "The Quiet American" because of this submission, and threw
in a copy of Hemingway's "The Old Man and the Sea" because it was suggested by
Amazon and a pal of mine raves about it. This is what I like about HN,
pointers to literature I might not have ordinarily chosen to read.

